# Installer Manual for Bay Alarm Vista 20Bay ?



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't have a Vista panel but most Ademcos are similar. Enter programming mode by keying in your 4 digit master code and code (8) then zero. Hit *56 to go to zone definitions, hit * to get to the zone you want, then make it type 00 (zero zero). Then * you way out and then hit *99 to exit programming.

Your installer may have exited programming in a way that locks you out of programming with your user code. If so I believe you can get around that by powering down the system, including the battery backup. Then when you power it back up hit * and # within 30 seconds IIRC.

The programming is definitely a bit confusing and I don't mess with this stuff often so am not an expert at it but can generally muddle my way through. Good luck.


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for your input ... side note for anyone considering an Alarm System : the ADT system is MUCH MUCH easier to get into PROGRAM Mode & self-manage the system.


----------

